# Good Stake On brand?



## CJE (Oct 10, 2010)

No they're not all the same. You get what you pay for. I use T&B now because that's what my usual supply house sells. I like them fine. I've used other brands in the past some that were good, some not so good.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

we always have T&B. no complaints here. 

also we really only ever use stranded wire.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Panduit. Also like the bottles of 50 that they come in!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm still looking for a brand that is high quality and doesn't cost a lot. Every time we need more I order a different brand, it's like a couple year long sta-kon experiment. 

Obviously the best quality wise are 

Molex/ETC
T&B
Panduit 
Amp/Tyco


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

CJE said:


> No they're not all the same. You get what you pay for. I use T&B now because that's what my usual supply house sells. I like them fine. I've used other brands in the past some that were good, some not so good.



Typically. That's how we chose these items.


What were the flaws with the other brands?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sta-Kon????????


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> Sta-Kon????????












I guess the proper name would be something like 'solderless terminal'...


----------



## Keyrick (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.tnb.com/ps/endeca/index.cgi?a=nav&pg=1&prv=1&N=592+1010&Ne=&Ntt=&Ntk=&parts=


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

We used NSI Industries on the last job with no complaints. Hadn't heard of them before, but that can be said of a lot of product...

http://www.nsipolaris.com/electrical/grounding/gdconnectors.aspx


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Any name brand is fine with me, but I will say this... vinyl stake on terminals are junk. Pay the extra couple bucks and get nylon (the insulation is clear-ish rather than solid color). 

I happen to prefer Panduit or AMP, but I'll take any known brand... in nylon.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I guess the proper name would be something like 'solderless terminal'...


Sta-kon is what T&B calls them. AMP used to call them a "stake-on terminal" as a more generic description, since the die for the uninsulated type has a stake feature in the middle of the one side. AMP calls the insulated version PIDG terminals (pronounced _pij_), which stands for pre-insulated diamond grip. Their terminals have a cross-hatch pattern inside the barrel to help them grip the conductor better.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll keep my eye out for some with the clearish insulation. I've used some like those before and they do seem superior to the hard plastic types. Panduit stuff is god awful expensive at the local supply house.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> I'll keep my eye out for some with the clearish insulation. I've used some like those before and they do seem superior to the hard plastic types. Panduit stuff is god awful expensive at the local supply house.


I think you'll find that any good brand is "god awful expensive". Buck a piece is about what I figure for the red, blue, yellow terminals.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I guess the proper name would be something like 'solderless terminal'...


We call that a spade crimp on lug...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Englishsparky said:


> We call that a spade crimp on lug...


That particular one is a spade, but Sta-kon is a more generic trade slang term for no matter what type of terminal it is. Could be a ring, pin, spade, or fast-on. Faston is an old AMP term for the .250" and .187" male and female disconnect terminals. Seems to have stuck for many people. They come in uninsulated, insulated, and fully insulated.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> I'll keep my eye out for some with the clearish insulation. I've used some like those before and they do seem superior to the hard plastic types. Panduit stuff is god awful expensive at the local supply house.


$54.00 per hundred count...buck each on the resale. Don't like that? $1.25 to $1.50 works too, and pays for the gas that carries them around till they all get used :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I guess the proper name would be something like 'solderless terminal'...





Englishsparky said:


> We call that a spade crimp on lug...


I call 'em "insulated crimp terminals."


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I call 'em "insulated crimp terminals."


Looks like a *Nylon Insulated Fork,* that has a wire range of 16 to 22


Cat# Bolt hole
RA18-6F #6
RA18-8F #8
RA18-10F #10
RA18-14F #1/4"
That will get you a 100 count, with that Cat# in the nylon version.
Oh ya, those are T & B Sta-Kons:thumbup:


----------



## CJE (Oct 10, 2010)

leland said:


> Typically. That's how we chose these items.
> 
> 
> What were the flaws with the other brands?


Cheap insulation that breaks, flimsy metal in the connector, short barrels for the wire so that if your crimper wasn't in the perfect spot, you'd miss it. This is a real pain, especially when trying to terminate a short wire in a cabinet or something where you can barely get your crimper in. I *really* want one of those T&B crimpers that make your wires look like they have factory connections, but I haven't wanted to part with the $200 yet.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

CJE said:


> Cheap insulation that breaks, flimsy metal in the connector, short barrels for the wire so that if your crimper wasn't in the perfect spot, you'd miss it. This is a real pain, especially when trying to terminate a short wire in a cabinet or something where you can barely get your crimper in. I *really* want one of those T&B crimpers that make your wires look like they have factory connections, but I haven't wanted to part with the $200 yet.


what does this 200 buck crimper look like?


----------



## CJE (Oct 10, 2010)

paulcanada said:


> what does this 200 buck crimper look like?


This isn't the picture I wanted, but I think this is the one.

http://www.kirbyrisk.com/index.jsp?path=product&part=479414&ds=dept&N=17825&Ne=10000&Ns=p_sort_branch_40|0||p_sort_default|1&No=10


----------

